# what length of stirrup leathers?



## HoHum (15 November 2009)

I'm just browsing for new non stretch leathers but since my own are at the yard, I have no idea how long I should be buying..I am 5'5" tall, ride in a GP saddle and have fairly standard style stirrups...48  54    58? In the past I always seemed to end up towards the last hole on my leathers...
Can anyone help?


----------



## Sessie (15 November 2009)

I'm 5'3 1/2 and i use 54


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (15 November 2009)

I use 54 but wish I had bought 58 - well I didnt buy mine the ex OH did so I darent complain


----------



## Ziggy_ (15 November 2009)

I'm 5'4'' and believe mine are 48" although I do have short legs!


----------



## MegaBeast (15 November 2009)

I've 54" on my jumping saddle (Bates leathers) and would use them on hole 2 for dressage, and hole 8 to sj/hack, hole 10 xc, and hole 13 for interval training.

However on my dressage saddle I've got 60" albion leathers and ride with them on hole 4.

I'm 5'9 tall and do have long legs, in particular thighs in relation to my height and I do ride exceptionally long.

My short friend has 48" leathers - officially classified as childs I think!


----------



## milliepops (15 November 2009)

I'm 5'6 and find that 54" is just about right for normal riding.  I have 60" on my dressage saddle but have lots of spare holes, and I ride quite long for flatwork.


----------



## HoHum (16 November 2009)

Think 54 sounds about right... thanks all


----------

